# 45-70 Govermnent. Opinions Please



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I have a chance to do a little trading. Friend has a H&R Single shot 45-70.

What are your expert opinions on the round and gun ?

Hard hitting ?

Effective range ?

All around performance ?

Any and all replys are welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

45-70 is a great rounds, heck, good on Buffalo out to 500 yards easily, you just have to remember the trajectory is a very high arc. If you are using it as a deer gun in MI, look at zeroing it at 250 and calling it good. For Deer look for the 300 gr hollow point, great load and will do a DRT. I love my 45-70. I have an old Sharps. Would not feel undergunned for anything in the world with it, to include Cape Buffalo. I will tell ya, if you shoot heavy loads outta that H&R, ya seriously might want to get one of the mercury recoil reducer put in the butt stock, or you will be able to clap your shoulder blades. Light loads will be fine. In the right rifle it is the poor mans 458 Win Mag. H&R Single shot, Ruger Number 1, Marlin Guide Gun, my rifle get's fed moderate and light loads, as it is not designed for heavy loads. Les


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a Marlin 45-70 Guide Gun and absolutely love it.

If you hunt where shots are 150 yards or less then it is a great round - if you want to make long shots you have to zero your specific load at that range and have your hunting area measured out so you know what the exact ranges are. Yes - the 45-70 can shoot 500 yards but the trajectory is very very steep; if you are off by 20 yards estimated out of 250 you will likely miss or cripple.

My personal pet handload is a Speer 400 gr JFP at 1600 fps, the Remington CoreLokt 405 will only go 1250 or so.

I really wish Hornady made a 400 gr XTP in .458; that would be the best bullet ever for a 45-70 deer gun. 300s are fine for deer but the Gov't cartridge was made for heavy heavy bullets! 400s will penetrate straight thru about anything at even moderate velocities.

If you handload the single shot lets you use spire point bullets that are a no-no in lever guns with tubular magazines - I think Swift makes one in the 400 gr range. And if you don't handload maybe the 45-70 is not the best choice given factory ammo choices and prices.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I'd get it. 
I bought a NEF in .45-70 for some hog hunting. 
The NEF/H&R action is a strong action and can handle some strong loads.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

If that H&R is a trapdoor, it is designed for light loads. The action is fine within its limitations, but it is not a magnum rifle. I have one and enjoy shooting it. All the best...
Gil


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Big slow rounds knock things over and they don't get back up.
.45-70, .444 Marlin etc are great rounds for close in to middling work, especially good for avoiding tracking a deer through a swamp.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

I have an old 1870`s 45-70 or maybe a 44-70 .Just the action and the barrell. Man it is in pretty rough shape.I wouldn`t put a bullet through it . You just might be asking for a face lift the hard way ,lol. It is called a Remington Keen.The very first bolt action that was made I heard.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Ouch! Like Violator22 said you had better watch the stiffer loads in that H&R. That thing for sure will give your shoulder a pounding! Really though, it's a great old cartridge that can be hot rodded much beyond factory ammo if need be. On Michigan whitetails, the factory stuff will knock em flat at closer ranges. Don't know if the old girl would be my first pick to shoot any farther than say 125 yds. There are for sure much better cartridges suited for that. It's pretty cool to sling those 405 gr. pumpkins though.... Don't know if it's worth it or not but if you do buy it and like the rifle it might be a good investment to get it ported to tame some of that recoil and make it a little more shooter friendly.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

The availability of extra barrels at very reasonable prices makes the H & R's attractive too.

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.asp

From other post I've read, if you send it in to get a new barrel fit they'll clean up the trigger for ya if you ask at little or no charge.

Edit: You can also have a 24" full choke bbl fit for $44 so you got an extra turkey gun if needed.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Marlin Guide gun and love it... Plenty of different loads for the 45-70. i will say that the heavier loads will detach your retinas!! ha ha ha But, the 45-70 is a very versatile cartridge that can be loaded for groundhogs all the way up to grizzlies. 

Jeff


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> I have a chance to do a little trading. Friend has a H&R Single shot 45-70.
> 
> What are your expert opinions on the round and gun ?
> 
> ...


My 45/70 Government - Ruger #1 :










I load 405 gr. cast lead bullets to about 1300 fps which pretty much duplicates the original 1873 black powder load.



















Even at this relatively mild loading you still know you're pulling the trigger on something. Not so bad standing but from a bench about 15- 20 rounds and my shoulder is beginning to ache a bit. Never shot anything but paper with it but imagine that out to about 100 yards or so it would punch a big hole in most any animal. Most mainstream factory loads (Remington etc.) are pretty much like my hand loads for fear of more powerful factory loads being put in "weak" Trapdoor Springfields and the like but I believe you can buy stronger stuff from smaller companies - replete with warnings. If you hand load, rifles like the #1 can take really strong loads getting somewhat near the .458 Win. but I'm not sure where the H & R fits into this. Someone wrote "...500 yard rifle..."  - that's a long way for a slow heavy bullet - that's even a long way even for a smaller and faster modern cartridge. 45/70 Government is a great cartridge for deer, elk etc. with tons of history behind it and a plethora of magazine articles, books, hand loading info. etc. After all it's been around since 1873 - nearly 140 years and has undergone a tremendous resurgence in the last 20 years or so. Having said that it is not a long range cartridge and pushing a heavy bullet out the barrel results in a lot of heavy pushing on your shoulder - Isaac Newton - "...for every action there is an opposite and equal reaction..." Nonetheless it's a cartridge you can have a lot of fun with especially if you hand load (if you don't already it's really worth considering) and most certainly a pleasant respite from today's "Super Short Magnums" whose life span will most likely be much much shorter than the ol' Govt.' 45/70.

Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Here's an interesting read for the long range 45-70 enthusiast. < http://usarmorment.com/pdf/45-70.pdf > I've got a H&R Trapdoor Carbine that puts deer into a nose dive, but I haven't tried long range shooting. I prefer the big slow 405 or 500 grain bullets over the lighter ones. The 45-70 doesn't need high velocity to be effective on game, it shoots a bullet that is already expanded!


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

We have a Marlin 45-70 Cowboy gun. It is a lever gun with a octogon barrel a sweet shooter. My dad has loaded the leverlution pointed bullets for this gun and installed a peep sight, man what a sweet gun. If you can get the gun for a decent price/swap I would go for it. They are just fun to shoot knowing the round goes way back in time. I believe this to be the perfect black bear gun.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Browning rolling block in 45-70. Shot a deer with it last year. I won't bore you with the details, but the result was deer down and I was very surprised at how little meat was damaged. I assumed that was due to the low bullet speed as compared to 30-06. There wasn't the "shock-wave" effect you usually get with a rifle. Good MI meat gun.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Crap !

The guy sold it. Can u believe it !!!!!! Day late I guess. 

I have a brand new, in the box, Deluxe Summitt Supreme Viper climbing stand with all the bells buzzers and whistles I was gonna trade for it.
Best climber they make. Was saving it for a special trade.

Man, I was looking forward to shooting the old girl too............


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Bummer!...My brother has that same gun, he dropped a big 8 point last year in it's tracks at 80 yds. Left a hole the size of a small groundhog burrow in it!


----------

